# 2.1 speaker for 4k



## jenimukanna (May 13, 2013)

need 2.1 speaker for rich quality sound budget 5k please help me out list of speakers in my area f&d  f680 ,sony d9  c2 for 3.8k in snapdeal


----------



## MegaMind (May 24, 2013)

Still searching?


----------



## arun garg (May 25, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> need 2.1 speaker for rich quality sound budget 5k please help me out list of speakers in my area f&d  f680 ,sony d9  c2 for 3.8k in snapdeal



Just get F&D A510 or A520 for 2000/- only. It is the best in this price range and in 2.1 also. I you could manage Rs. 500 More you could get iBall Booster 5.1 with good sound and USB compatible.


----------



## jenimukanna (Jun 8, 2013)

sorry for late reply i had spakers like creative t6160 changed to  f&d f6000 as per your suggestion after some months  i sold to my friend for 6.8  who is very interested in it .then brought  speaker from f&d dealer f323 2.1  really nice speaker at the price of 1.8k remaining money went to saving after  along time now i'm searching for speaker brought asus xonar dg 5.1 sound card now with surprise i'm having budget nearly 11k like to buy some quality speaker 5.1  that to use for a long time and the speaker crazy should end what u say .....


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 28, 2013)

I do not know if you have buyed speakers or not but If you have a sub from older speaker sets then you can try this.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/161551-found-3-way-2-0-system-pc-speaker-affordable-price-worth-price.html


----------

